# My BSD sucks less than yours



## Oko (Mar 1, 2017)

http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/fosdem/2017/K.3.201/my_bsd_sucks_less.vp8.webm


----------



## scottro (Mar 1, 2017)

For the idly curious, it's a discussion between a FreeBSD and OpenBSD developer (I don't know if that's all it is, I haven't had time to watch yet), 

https://fosdem.org/2017/schedule/event/my_bsd_sucks_less/  (gives a very brief summary of the topic.)


----------

